# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Фильм - Кэрри\Телекинез

## October_File

Приветсвую ни давно узнал об этом фильме "Кэрри" ,не удержался и посмотрел его
еще CAMRIP,и за этом месяц посмотрел его уже 3 раза,и те 2 предыдущие части тоже,и по какой то
 причине тянет смотреть еще и еще. И после первого просмотра даже не мог выбросить фильм из 
головы около недели все время думал об этом

----------


## lisenok

А о чем этот фильм? Что он из себя представляет?

----------


## October_File

> А о чем этот фильм? Что он из себя представляет?


 Описание:



> Невзрачная старшеклассница по имени Кэрри с рождения обладает способностями телекинеза. Давление со стороны фанатично религиозной мамочки и постоянные издевки сверстников лишь способствует развитию ее сверхъестественных способностей. На выпускном одноклассники решают жестоко подшутить над ней, что приводит к фатальным последствиям.

----------


## lisenok

Да фильм действительно, наверное, интересный

----------


## Murdok

Терпило обретает суперсилу и мстит обидчикам... пфф...

Я конечно понимаю что это "голубая мечта" половины местного контингента. Но по моему сам фильм так себе.

----------


## October_File

> Терпило обретает суперсилу и мстит обидчикам... пфф...
> 
> Я конечно понимаю что это "голубая мечта" половины местного контингента. Но по моему сам фильм так себе.


 И дело не в этом,фильм снят отлично,искренний. Вобрал все лучшие из предыдущих частей, Напр момент в уборной когда Кэрри увидела свое отражение в зеркале, смотря на него, и при этом ненавидя Себя зеркало треснуло и разбилось от ненависти к себе.
И вообще после просмотра оставляет много сильных эмоций.

----------


## Murdok

> И дело не в этом,фильм снят отлично,искренний. Вобрал все лучшие из предыдущих частей, Напр момент в уборной когда Кэрри увидела свое отражение в зеркале, смотря на него, и при этом ненавидя Себя зеркало треснуло и разбилось от ненависти к себе.
> И вообще после просмотра оставляет много сильных эмоций.


 Можно два личных вопроса(не хочешь не отвечай):
Сколько тебе лет? И обижали ли тебя в школе?

----------


## October_File

> Можно два личных вопроса(не хочешь не отвечай):
> Сколько тебе лет? И обижали ли тебя в школе?


 Достаточно, одно из 19-20-22,с кем не бывало, так часто.. особенно тяжело там обходились "Ботаникам",их все ненавидели.

----------


## railton

Кэрри написал Кинг вроде, а фильмы по его книгам получаются редкостное Г последнее время. Я бы посоветовал прочесть книгу.

----------


## October_File

> Кэрри написал Кинг вроде, а фильмы по его книгам получаются редкостное Г последнее время. Я бы посоветовал прочесть книгу.


 Ну да по раману Кинга,просто не каждый понимает фильм полностью.На прочтение книги нужно много времени,и на любителя.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Терпило обретает суперсилу и мстит обидчикам... пфф...
> 
> Я конечно понимаю что это "голубая мечта" половины местного контингента. Но по моему сам фильм так себе.


 К тому же римейк.

----------


## railton

> К тому же римейк.


 Я не осилил начало, так как раньше смотрел фильм вроде 1967 года. Ремейки вот ток ОлдБоя смог осилить, а так впосле оригиналов будто снимают чисто денег срубить не заботясь о том, что вообще снимают.

----------


## Ранний

Фильмец не очень. Старый фильм лучше.

----------


## railton

> Фильмец не очень. Старый фильм лучше.


 Согласен) Решил пересмотреть все экранизации Кинга, тема затронула) Один хрен не "Йолке 3" же смотреть )

----------


## October_File

Просто весь смысл в том что "Кэрри", Ненавидели ВСЕ и Везде -  Дома,в школе,и даже на улице.

----------


## railton

> Просто весь смысл в том что "Кэрри", Ненавидели ВСЕ и Везде -  Дома,в школе,и даже на улице.


 Ее любила училка по физре )

----------


## Murdok

October_File, хотела бы оказаться на ее месте?

----------


## October_File

> October_File, хотела бы оказаться на ее месте?


 Я и так окружен всем этим,и не  "хотела",в фильме все это хорошо отражено.

----------


## October_File

> Ее любила училка по физре )


 Но строила догадки перед выпускным,при разговоре "Какими жалкими они будут смотреться вмести"

----------


## Murdok

> Я и так окружен всем этим


 Да это и так понятно. Я хотел спросить, хотел бы ты суперсилой истреблять обидчиков своих?

----------


## October_File

> Да это и так понятно. Я хотел спросить, хотел бы ты суперсилой истреблять обидчиков своих?


 Кто бы не хотел обладать таким даром, и им можно убить себя, как это выглядело в конце фильма.

----------


## railton

> Кто бы не хотел обладать таким даром, и им можно убить себя, как это выглядело в конце фильма.


 вот поэтому дар как и оружие нельзя давать во владение, пользование и распоряжение всем кому не попадя. Меч можно использовать как нападение, но можно как и защиту.

----------


## October_File

> вот поэтому дар как и оружие нельзя давать во владение, пользование и распоряжение всем кому не попадя. Меч можно использовать как нападение, но можно как и защиту.


 Это не было прямым желанием,это так сказать мысли в слух, Ну да можно использовать других как защиту,или на сильных эмоциях, я к тому что не уместно было бы использовать его просто так, т.к это уже жестокость,без причин..

----------

